# Bayou bugs?



## stuckinthetrees (Dec 23, 2011)

Just got some H&H bayou bugs from a guy on a deal I couldn't pass up. All new in pack. Looked up h&h bayou bugs and the part numbers and didn't come up with anything. Anyone use these?


----------

